# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

With the tides being kicked out this week for us from the earlier cold front this past weekend we've just been wading and drifting the drop offs which have been producing limits on Trout and Reds. As the warm up continues this week and we get our water back things are going to really pick up again. We'll continue throwing corkies and plastics and focusing more on the afternoons instead of the mornings fishing that major bite. I'm expecting some really big Trout to be caught from us this February from the way things are gearing up. February is always an outstanding big trout month for us so be looking for some great reports. Thanks For Reading and be safe out there. For available dates contact me at:
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------

